# V2A oder V4A ? Was ist nun besser?



## platfisch7000 (7. Januar 2007)

Hallo!Frohes neues Jahr!
Ich war (bin) immer der Meinung gewesen,dass V4A überhaupt nicht rosten soll!
V2A ist zwar Edelstahl ,aber es kann auf dauer Flugrost endstehen und mit der Zeit (gerade) im Salzwasser auch koridieren!

Nun hat mir aber Jemand erzählt (der Beruflich mit den Beiden Sorten zu tun hat) Es wäre nur ein Unterschied in der Zugspannung,Festigkeit und Materialdichte!
Also eine V4A Schraube wäre härter!

Was ist nun richtig?
Wer weiß von Euch,da besser Bescheid ?

Ich brauche dringend Schrauben für mein Boot (Bootsrutenhalter,Echolot uws.....)

Danke im Vorraus!

MfG Plattfisch!


----------



## Meeres_Angler (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: V2A oder V4A ? Was ist nun besser?*

hallo
ich bin nicht der absolute fachman in dem bereich aber da hat Martin Obelt zu 100% recht.
das verarbeiten ist das a und o.
es ist nur die frage was willst du damit machen?
fürs boot oder pilker oder als abdeckung für den schornstein?
mfg
meeres_angler


----------



## petipet (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: V2A oder V4A ? Was ist nun besser?*



platfisch7000 schrieb:


> Hallo!Frohes neues Jahr!
> Ich war (bin) immer der Meinung gewesen,dass V4A überhaupt nicht rosten soll!
> V2A ist zwar Edelstahl ,aber es kann auf dauer Flugrost endstehen und mit der Zeit (gerade) im Salzwasser auch koridieren!
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Plattfisch,

wirklich "rostfreien" Stahl gibt es nicht. Die sogenannten rostfreien Stähle sind (nur) "rostträge." Je höher der Legierungsanteil von Chrom und Nickel ist, je "rostträger" sind diese Stähle. Ich bin kein Experte, glaube aber, dass das ungefähr so hinkommt.

Gruß, Peter


----------



## vaaberg (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: V2A oder V4A ? Was ist nun besser?*

Hallo,

mein Boot ist ständig in N. und dort geht bei der Salzkonzentration nur V4A. In Norwgen gibts bei den Industirwarenläden nur die Ausführung "Syrefest" = Säurefest.

Hatte mal am Boot 1 Schraube aus V2A am Heck für die Abdeckung des Schwingerkabels benutzt,V4A waren alle. Nach einer Woche war die braun.

Grundsätzlich müssen alle V4A Artikel auch ständig gepflegt werden. Absolut rostfreie gibt es, wie schon erwähnt, nicht.

Achtung ! die Festigkeit von VA Schrauben entspricht nicht der Festigkeit von Schrauben aus Stahl


----------



## hackebeil (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: V2A oder V4A ? Was ist nun besser?*

ganz klar v4a. der große unterschied ist das v2a und v4a in 2 unterschiedlichen versuchen entstanden sind (siehe post davor). an der schraubenfestigkeit endert das nichts, dabei ist die angabe oben auf dem schraubenkopf maßgebend. man sollte darauf achten, das man nur materialien aus dem gleichen metall verbindet da es sonst zu kontaktkorrision kommt sobald feutigkeit eintritt. falls dies nicht möglich ist, einen isolator zwischen legen (gummi) allerdings könnte bei feuchtigkeit das wasser leiten und das unedlere metall rostet wieder. bei einem schiff (als beispiel) kann man das problem umgehen. da unter diesen schwierigen umständen (salz, ständige feuchtigkeit) fast alles rostet werden sogenannte "opferdioden" angebracht, eine metallplatte die unedler ist als alles andere, diese rostet zu erst weg bevor der rest anfängt.


----------



## platfisch7000 (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: V2A oder V4A ? Was ist nun besser?*

Moin!

Vielen Dank!
Alles klar,also nur V4A !!!(will nämlich auf die Ostsee)

Habt Ihr ne`Internetadresse wo man "einigermaßen" günstig Schrauben und Muttern aus V4A bestellen kann?
Ich weiß das die teuer sind,aber im Bootsladen sind sie häufig doch zu sehr teuer!

Im Baustoffhandel und Baumärkten habe ich bisher nur V2A gefunden!

War in HH bei einer Schraubenfabrik ,auch hier gab es nur V2A!
Bei Ebay auch nix dolles!

Wo holt Ihr sie her ?



Gruß Plattfisch!


----------



## Torsk1 (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: V2A oder V4A ? Was ist nun besser?*

Was für welche brauchst du?
Und wieviele?
Vieleicht kann ich dir welche günstig besorgen


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: V2A oder V4A ? Was ist nun besser?*



petipet schrieb:


> Hallo Plattfisch,
> 
> wirklich "rostfreien" Stahl gibt es nicht. ....




Doch , alles was dir ohne Rost angeboten wird,ist "rostfrei" .... "nicht rostend" iss `ne andere Bezeichnung und macht den Unterschied.

A2 wird eigentlich immer als "Edelstahl rostfrei" bezeichnet und A4 als "Edelstahl , nicht rostend " b.z.w. "Stainless Steel" , wobei A4 auch an der Oberfläche rostet,sofern die Endbehandlung (polieren,"säuern") nach schneiden mit unedleren Metallen (z.B. Flexscheibe,Drehbank u.ä.) nicht sorgfältig genug erfolgt.... bitte berichtigt mich,falls ich daneben liege,aber so hat mir das mal ein Edelstahlhöker vertellt.


Uli


----------



## DinkDiver (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: V2A oder V4A ? Was ist nun besser?*

Es is tatsächlich so, rostfrei!! gibt es nicht.
Hab das grad erst in Werkstoffkunde gelernt.
VA-Stähle sind lediglich rostträge die bleiben dir beim Einsatz im Salzwasser auch nicht blank


----------



## hackebeil (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: V2A oder V4A ? Was ist nun besser?*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> Doch , alles was dir ohne Rost angeboten wird,ist "rostfrei" .... "nicht rostend" iss `ne andere Bezeichnung und macht den Unterschied.
> 
> A2 wird eigentlich immer als "Edelstahl rostfrei" bezeichnet und A4 als "Edelstahl , nicht rostend " b.z.w. "Stainless Steel" , wobei A4 auch an der Oberfläche rostet,sofern die Endbehandlung (polieren,"säuern") nach schneiden mit unedleren Metallen (z.B. Flexscheibe,Drehbank u.ä.) nicht sorgfältig genug erfolgt.... bitte berichtigt mich,falls ich daneben liege,aber so hat mir das mal ein Edelstahlhöker vertellt.
> 
> ...


ja im groben so korekt, trotzdem kann auch v4a rosten, salzwasser usw. aber ist ja ein anderes thema.
guckst du: http://www.online-schrauben.de/ hab da wohl keine erfahrung und soweiter


----------



## arno (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: V2A oder V4A ? Was ist nun besser?*

Moin.
V4A wird dort eingesetzt wo mit leichten Säuregehalt zu rechnen ist.
ZB. 
Boote durch Salzwasser
Räucheröfen,wenn diese aus Edelstahl gemacht sind
Es ist aber nicht Säurefest, dazu muss die Legierung noch besser sein.


----------



## arno (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: V2A oder V4A ? Was ist nun besser?*

Da bekommt man was:
http://www.wlw.de/sse/MainServlet?a...lobjid=91588&suchbegriff=säurefeste+schrauben


----------



## Meeres_Angler (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: V2A oder V4A ? Was ist nun besser?*

hallo

du kannst auch unter 

www.inox-schrauben.de

gucken. da hole ich immer alles, ist bei mir in der naehe (Winsen Aller).
die haben alles moegliche auch boots zubehoer usw.und viel mehr. wenn du mit den sprichst besorgen sie dir auch sonder sachen.
frag einfach mal.
email: info@inox-schrauben.de
mfg
meeres_angler


----------



## Aali-Barba (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: V2A oder V4A ? Was ist nun besser?*

Vielleicht findet IUhr sie nicht wegen der Bezeichnung?

Die V2A und V4A bezeichnung ist eh ne eingebürgerte Werksbezeichung - änlich wie bei den Imbus Schraube.

Bevor die Eu die Bezeichnungen völig gaga gemacht hat, nannten sich die Werkstoffe :

1.4301 (V2A) und 1.4571(V4A)

Vielleicht findet Ihr da eher was. Odernach den neuen EU Bezeichnungen googeln, da findet Ihr Tabellen für die neuen Bezeichnungen, die man dann gar nicht mehr versteht ;-)

Besorgen könnte ich die zwar auch relativ günstig, sofern es größere Mengen gleichen Abmessung wären, aber der Versand wäre der Hasenfuß an der Sache - macht daher wohl kaum Sinn, denn die Abnahme ist je nach Größe gleich 50 / 100 / 200 / 500 Stck.


----------



## arno (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: V2A oder V4A ? Was ist nun besser?*

Ali Barba, hast Du das gewust, oder nachgeschlagen?
Ich hätte es nicht gewust!


----------



## arno (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: V2A oder V4A ? Was ist nun besser?*



Falk1 schrieb:


> Ist lange her,
> 
> aber wenn da was gerostet oder korridiert hat, hatte es immer mit "benachbartem" Metall zu tun.
> 
> Mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen.



Du sagst es Falk!
Ist lange her!
Ich hab mal eine Dachrinne gesehen, die aus V2A war, und die war durch Rauch von einer Großräucheranlage total zerfressen und das innerhalb eines, oder auch nur ein halbes Jahres!
Dann haben wir die durch V4A ersetzt und die hat dann gehalten.


----------



## Aali-Barba (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: V2A oder V4A ? Was ist nun besser?*



arno schrieb:


> Ali Barba, hast Du das gewust, oder nachgeschlagen?
> Ich hätte es nicht gewust!


 

Gewusst - wäre aber auch ne Schande, wenns als Schlosser anders wäre ;-)))


----------



## Aali-Barba (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: V2A oder V4A ? Was ist nun besser?*



arno schrieb:


> Du sagst es Falk!
> Ist lange her!
> Ich hab mal eine Dachrinne gesehen, die aus V2A war, und die war durch Rauch von einer Großräucheranlage total zerfressen und das innerhalb eines, oder auch nur ein halbes Jahres!
> Dann haben wir die durch V4A ersetzt und die hat dann gehalten.


 

Der v4a ist gegenüber dem v2a säurebeständiger. Daran liegt es. Abr obs der Rauch war, bleibt mal dahingestellt, Da reicht wie gesagt eine unsaubere Veraarbeitung oder ein rostenden Nagel oder einer, der mal irgendwo auf dem Dach mit ner Flex hantiert hat und die Funken-Späne sind dann rein geflogen und das Teil ist hin. 

Davon abgesehen ist der Edelstahl derzeit sowas von teuer geworden, weil die darin enthaltenen Legierungen gesondert berechnet werden. Inzwischen sind die Legierungszuschläge (diese Stoffe werden wie Gold am Weltmarkt gehandelt und sind in den letzten Jahren teilweise ums 10-fache teurer geworden durch die Spekulanten) so hoch, dass sie fast dem Materialwert selber entsprechen, also den Preis verdoppeln. Der Preris selber ist ebenbfalls gestiegen, seit wenigen Jahren kostet der Edelstahl nun grob das 4-fache, wenn nicht sogar mehr. 

Wenn eben möglich würde ich derzeit die Finger davon lassen.


----------



## arno (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: V2A oder V4A ? Was ist nun besser?*



Aali-Barba schrieb:


> Gewusst - wäre aber auch ne Schande, wenns als Schlosser anders wäre ;-)))


Jetzt outet der mich auch noch!#c


----------



## arno (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: V2A oder V4A ? Was ist nun besser?*



Aali-Barba schrieb:


> Der v4a ist gegenüber dem v2a säurebeständiger. Daran liegt es. Abr obs der Rauch war, bleibt mal dahingestellt, Da reicht wie gesagt eine unsaubere Veraarbeitung oder ein rostenden Nagel oder einer, der mal irgendwo auf dem Dach mit ner Flex hantiert hat und die Funken-Späne sind dann rein geflogen und das Teil ist hin.
> 
> Davon abgesehen ist der Edelstahl derzeit sowas von teuer geworden, weil die darin enthaltenen Legierungen gesondert berechnet werden. Inzwischen sind die Legierungszuschläge (diese Stoffe werden wie Gold am Weltmarkt gehandelt und sind in den letzten Jahren teilweise ums 10-fache teurer geworden durch die Spekulanten) so hoch, dass sie fast dem Materialwert selber entsprechen, also den Preis verdoppeln. Der Preris selber ist ebenbfalls gestiegen, seit wenigen Jahren kostet der Edelstahl nun grob das 4-fache, wenn nicht sogar mehr.
> 
> Wenn eben möglich würde ich derzeit die Finger davon lassen.



Das V2A Blech war regelrecht zerfressen!


----------



## platfisch7000 (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: V2A oder V4A ? Was ist nun besser?*

So,habe welche bestellt!

Mußte heute von der Firma aus,bei Würth einkaufen!
Die hatte zwar nur V2A dort,aber sie konnten mir welche bestellen!
Leider musste ich 100 Stück abnehmen,obwohl ich nur 40 Stk brauche.
Ist aber noch wesentlich günstiger als 40 Stk im Bootshandel zu bestellen.(hätte ich auch nicht gedacht!)
Zu den Schrauben hätte ich gerne noch Hutmuttern (oder auch Kugelkopfmuttern) bestellt,aber die wären 3,5 mal so teuer,wie normale V4A Mutter geworden!
Nun bin ich versorgt!

Vielen Dank für die Aufklährung hier und die Tip`s!

Viel Petri für das Angeljahr `07
wünscht Euch ,Platt000!


----------



## arno (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: V2A oder V4A ? Was ist nun besser?*

Moin.
Ich kenne jemand der mit Schrauben handelt.
Ich mach den mal ausfindig und frag ihn, ob er mir Hutmuttern besorgen kann.
Könnte aber teuer werden.
Ich schätze, das kostet mich ein Dankeschön.
Aber mal schauen!
Ich verspreche aber nix!

Achso, was für ne größe denn?


----------



## fly-martin (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: V2A oder V4A ? Was ist nun besser?*

Hallo

Wir haben bei unsern Defendern etliche Schrauben gegen Edelstahl getauscht .... und haben mit dieser Firma beste Erfahrungen gemacht - guckst Du hier

Ist bei uns in der Nähe und haben einen kleinen Werksverkauf....


----------



## Bellyboater (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: V2A oder V4A ? Was ist nun besser?*



arno schrieb:


> Räucheröfen,wenn diese aus Edelstahl gemacht sind


 
Allerdings sollte man hier aufpassen, da das enthaltene Molybdän nicht gesund sein soll.


----------



## arno (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: V2A oder V4A ? Was ist nun besser?*

Molybän ist ein sehr hartes Metal, es hat einen sehr hohen Anteil an Kohlenstoff.
Wie sollte sich das denn aus dem Va lösen?
Bestimmt nicht bei den Temperaturen, die man zum Räuchern braucht!
Oder spielst Du auf Molybdänfett an?
Das hat zwar gute Eigenschaften, aber das kann man ja wohl nicht mit in Edelstahl gebundenes Molybdän vergleichen!

Da sind Kochtöpfe aus Edelstahl aber viel schlimmer drann, was die Temperatur betrifft und da gibts das auch nicht!


----------



## Frank 77 (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: V2A oder V4A ? Was ist nun besser?*

:q 

Hol Dir einfach Titan-Schrauben dann ist für immer Ruhe


----------



## Torsk1 (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: V2A oder V4A ? Was ist nun besser?*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Allerdings sollte man hier aufpassen, da das enthaltene Molybdän nicht gesund sein soll.


 

Habe mein Grillrost auch aus Edelstahl, Schweißdraht, Rundeisen, gebaut.
Die haben mir auch gesagt dass das nicht gesund sein soll, und das sich das Ganze verziehen werd.
Und?
Mir geht es nach dem Grillen bestens, auch die Tage danach.
Und verzogen hat sich auch nichts.
Bei 4 Sack Kohle entsteht auch ein bisschen Wärme/Hitze


----------



## arno (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: V2A oder V4A ? Was ist nun besser?*

Nicht umsonst ist in Lebensmittelfabriken alles oder fast alles aus Edelstahl!
Ok, Edelstahl kann sich wirklich bei großer Hitze verziehen!
Das merkt man spätestens wenn man das Zeug verschweißt!


----------

